# Suck it up



## Chazz

Hi,

How would you translate "suck it up" to hebrew? Possible slang?


toda


----------



## airelibre

As in what you do with a straw, or when you want somebody not to react to something that might have angered/upset them?


----------



## Chazz

In this meaning http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/suck_it_up


----------



## airelibre

Ah, yes, so my second suggestion but they defined it better than I did.

I'm also interested in how you'd say my first suggestion:

He sucked up all of the milk that was on the table with a straw.
הוא ינק את כל החלב שהיה מעל המטבח באמצעות קשית

Is that natural?

There is also "suck up to":
He's sucking up to his boss.
הוא מתחנף לבוס שלו


----------



## ystab

Chazz said:


> Hi,
> 
> How would you translate "suck it up" to hebrew? Possible slang?
> 
> 
> toda



I would say תתמודד, a short version of תתמודד עם זה (=deal with it).



airelibre said:


> Ah, yes, so my second suggestion but they defined it better than I did.
> 
> I'm also interested in how you'd say my first suggestion:
> 
> He sucked up all of the milk that was on the table with a straw.
> הוא ינק את כל החלב שהיה מעל המטבח באמצעות קשית
> 
> Is that natural?



Not that natural. A high register word would be גמע. For colloquial speech, maybe שאב or מצץ, but I do find it a bit forced.


----------



## airelibre

ystab said:


> Not that natural. A high register word would be גמע. For colloquial speech, maybe שאב or מצץ, but I do find it a bit forced.



How do you mean it's forced? There must be a natural  colloquial way of saying this, since it's not a phenomenon only native to English cultures.


----------



## k8an

I agree. תתמודד עם זה.


----------



## Manedwolf

I have answered this already but somebody has deleted the answer (am I using the tenses right?)

You might hear "!תהיה גבר" (be a man!) more often when speaking to a male (it has a meaning of "be cool and do that" too), but I'd prefer the verb "להתמודד", because is sound more serious and mature than "!תהיה גבר" which used mainly by "Arsim" (if you know what this mean) .


----------



## airelibre

Manedwolf said:


> I have answered this already but somebody has deleted the answer (am I using the tenses right?)
> 
> You might hear "!תהיה גבר" (be a man!) more often when speaking to a male (it has a meaning of "be cool and do that" too), but I'd prefer the verb "להתמודד", because is sound more serious and mature than "!תהיה גבר" which used mainly by "Arsim" (if you know what this mean) .



I *had* answered, is more correct I think, but it's no big deal, perhaps just I answered is best. I would naturally say:
I'd already answered this, but somebody has deleted it.

I actually meant my question about how do you _naturally _translate:

He sucked up all of the milk that was on the table with a straw.


----------



## Manedwolf

He sucked up all of the milk that was on the table with a straw.
הוא ינק את כל החלב שהיה מעל המטבח באמצעות קשית

"ינק" sounds very wierd, we use "to drink" ("לשתות") or "to finish" ("לגמור"). ex: הוא גמר/שתה את כל החלב שהיה על השולחן עם קש.

"suck up to": "להתחנף" is milder form of saying that, when slang word is needed we use "ללקק" ("to lick" – in this context to lick someone ass).


----------



## airelibre

Ok, let me change the sentence slightly:

The vacuum cleaner sucked up all (of) the (spilt) milk that was on the table.

A vacuum cleaner doesn't 'drink" or "finish" milk, does it?


----------



## Manedwolf

Yes, a vacuum cleaner doesn't "drink" or "finish" milk.
Use the verb "לשאוב":
השואב שאב את כל החלב (השפוך) שהיה על השולחן
Instead of "את כל החלב השפוך שהיה על השולחן" you'll probably hear "את כל החלב שנשפך על השולחן"


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Chazz

**** NEW QUESTION - *threads merged by moderator *****


Hi

Does תבלע את הרוק means suck it up? As in deal with it?


Thanks


----------



## ystab

You can say לבלוע את הצפרדע for something that is difficult for handling (swallowing).


----------

